# HomeMade Archery Target



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

so I searched on this website for ideas on how to build my own archery target because I was getting sick and tired of buying targets all the time and shooting them out. I found a target that was made by IA Monsterbuck (AT Member) and communicated on ideas. He was extremely helpful. The target is no yet completed. There are a few finishing touches but I wanted to post the results. I apologize in advance, the pictures were taken from a camera phone and the resolution is not the greatest. I have one side completely finished with 20 yd and 50 yd sight in dots spray painted on. I am thinking a burlap deer target for the other side. That will not be completed until full with shrink wrap, compressed, covered, and ready to shoot. I hope you like!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Looking good! :thumbs_up


----------



## herrmanns139 (Jan 27, 2010)

Where do you get shrink wrap?

I filled my lifetime target with walmart plastic bags, some cut up clothes, and some cut up rugs, and I get passthroughs with my arrows, and it sucks!


----------



## redwingnut22 (Mar 28, 2006)

herrmanns139 said:


> Where do you get shrink wrap?
> 
> I filled my lifetime target with walmart plastic bags, some cut up clothes, and some cut up rugs, and I get passthroughs with my arrows, and it sucks!


Herrmanns 

Go to your local grocery store. I work at a small grocery store, and we get a lot of shrink wrap. The groceries come on a pallett wrapped with it.


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

ok, the problem i have with these is the wire. thats got to cause some type of damage on aluminum arrows


----------



## herrmanns139 (Jan 27, 2010)

rivershark said:


> ok, the problem i have with these is the wire. thats got to cause some type of damage on aluminum arrows


This can be true but you can work around it. If your set up is tuned correctly and your field points are slightly bigger than the outside diameter of the shaft, the tip pushes the wire out of the way and it will only brush the arrow shaft. This brushing effect was not enough to leave marks on my aluminums.

However, these targets may not stop your arrows. It takes time and tinkering before it is right. Maybe I am just a bad target maker.

i will have to try shrink wrap, thanks, cause my target is now not working.


----------



## JPHI (Dec 24, 2009)

I built a target similar in design a few years back, not quite as thick. I used shrink wrap around the target as well as to stuff the target. This kind of weather proofed it as well as eliminated the need for wire. I would be concerned about my carbon arrows with that wire. My final wrap was done with shade cloth.


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

herrmanns139 said:


> Where do you get shrink wrap?
> 
> I filled my lifetime target with walmart plastic bags, some cut up clothes, and some cut up rugs, and I get passthroughs with my arrows, and it sucks!


I searched High and low for it. I visited every hardware store, building supplier, harbor freight, i even bought some rolls of it from lowes. They sell 20" wide and 1000 ft for 20.00. Grocery stores are good too. Anyplace that doesnt recycle and is looking to get rid of what they cut off their skids.


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been shooting mine for a year now and it works great. I haven't noticed any arrow damage due to the wire.


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

rivershark said:


> ok, the problem i have with these is the wire. thats got to cause some type of damage on aluminum arrows


Im shooting carbon but the wire is so thin and flimsy. I havent shot it yet but am told no arrow damage. the round points slide off if and when it hits. Will keep posted once I am shooting into it.


----------



## tscan (Jun 18, 2010)

very nice set up. You can also get the bubble wrap in the UPS store.


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

Have a very similar target made out of windsheild crates. Wire on the front filled with old rags/clothes whatever just clean out your closet. Never had a pass through, and never any damage to arrows because of the wire. Oldest one I have is about 15 years old.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Guys... I'm not so sure why everyone is so worried about the wire?  Our club has a monster one of these, about 5 ft tall, and 30 lanes wide, and no one has problems. You can shoot aluminum or carbon into them. If chicken wire causes problems with your arrows then there are other issues that need to be addressed. I built a couple for myself that were about 3'x4' and you couldn't ask for a better target for field points. :darkbeer:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

How much did it cost you for materials not including the stretch wrap? I like this design, but night make a few changes.


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

bishjr said:


> How much did it cost you for materials not including the stretch wrap? I like this design, but night make a few changes.


roughly $150 ish. I am getting the wrap for free. Would be cheaper if I didnt have to use treated lumber but this is going to be outside all the time.


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

shot target last night to test it out. still needs more wrap compressed but stopped arrows like a champ. shot 20 yds and arrows only went in about 6-7". Absolutely no arrow damage from chicken wire. Im shooting Fat Boy 400's.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

No chicken wire WILL NOT HURT YOUR ARROWS, you have a STEEL tip on it and will push past the soft wire! As long as you pull strieght out (like any target) it will be fine(I've built 2 one for my gun culb for cross bows(12 in thick packed with tee shirts w/ an iron bar) no one has shot through it yet! or hurt bolts or arrows. Plastic makes it hadrer to pull arrows out but is weather proof. A great supply of FREE plastic is from mattress sales stores (all new mattresses come in big thick bags)they just throw them out. check by the dumpsters they are(the store ) glad to get rid of them( less trash cost for them) I line my tee shirt filled targets with 1 or 2 to weather proof them and add an old cut to fit carpit as backing:elch:.


----------



## Raf Morgan (Jun 18, 2010)

You can try using some bubble plastic inside. That one they usually use for packaging. They are really cheap and have an amazing stopping power.


----------



## bjtc_brian (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in the process of making one with shrink wrap. Mine is going to be HUGE though. It will be 5'6" x 6'. I am getting the shrink wrap, or the plan is to get it, from the local bud distributor. The have a huge box of it every week. I am also planning on making a couple portable bag targets with burlap sacks and pvc.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*cant do it*

I wouldnt shoot my 200 dollar arrows into that chicken wire.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

dugy40 said:


> I wouldnt shoot my 200 dollar arrows into that chicken wire.


$200 dollar arrows is your first problem...:shade:


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

DoeSlayer75 said:


> $200 dollar arrows is your first problem...:shade:


amen more money than brains but if you got it you can buy a new block every month to shoot at. i will keep shooting my $4 easton XX75 shafts and into my free target. those deer dont know my shaft only cost $4.


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

there are absolutely no issues with the chicken wire. Target works flawless. I was shooting it at all distances 20-50 yds last night and i dont even have it compressed to its capacity yet and the arrows are only going in about 6". I have just a bit more shrink wrap to go and it is ready for the yard permamently. I am excited. The burlap was a great idea. the arrows just widen the holes and havent seen any ripping. I am excited. this was a great investment. Thank you AT world for helping me discover how to build this and once again thanks to IA Monsterbuck for the assistance.


----------



## Boogiemandan (Nov 30, 2007)

*Stuffing for your target*

You can also check with places like Salvation Army & Goodwill stores for rags, they will not sell clothes that aren't wearable. They bundle them up, about 300-400 lb bales. i got one for $15.00, make sure you cut out zippers and most buttons. Stuff away.
Also good wrap for outside is the stuff that lumber yards get their lumber in. It's like house wrap and they just throw it away. Longer the lumber longer the warp.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

*My Lifetime Target*

Completed my lifetime target and thought Id share it with you. Absolutely love it; however I am getting some pretty deep penetration on some of my shots as you can see in the pictures. Ive got it packed pretty tight with carpet padding but it looks like im gonna need to pack it tighter. If anyones got any ideas let me know. Thanks, hope you like it. I probably spent about $40.00 in supplies and it took me about 6 hours or so, but I am far from a handy man.


----------



## markabremer (Apr 25, 2010)

I made mine out of 2x10. It is 48"x48". I used an old blue tarp and stuffed it with old clothes and it works great. I will try to post pictures soon. :darkbeer:


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

WCork said:


> Completed my lifetime target and thought Id share it with you. Absolutely love it; however I am getting some pretty deep penetration on some of my shots as you can see in the pictures. Ive got it packed pretty tight with carpet padding but it looks like im gonna need to pack it tighter. If anyones got any ideas let me know. Thanks, hope you like it. I probably spent about $40.00 in supplies and it took me about 6 hours or so, but I am far from a handy man.


It looks like you just have it stuffed in there. You need to be able to compress the filler and you will get much better arrow stopping power. Look at the design the OP used which allows you to use a ratchet strap on each side to compress the filling.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a pic of mine to give you a better idea of what I'm talking about:


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

rivershark said:


> ok, the problem i have with these is the wire. thats got to cause some type of damage on aluminum arrows


Ok, in the other DIY Lifetime archery target like the one the OP built. That was the number one issue there. And everyone who has built one of these will tell you that the chicken wire will not damage your arrows. That was debated on that thread for a while and everyone who has built one will tell you that chicken wire will not harm or effect your arrows.

You can also get shrink wrap at any stores. All the pallets that they unwrap from their pallets that come off the truck is shrink wrap. The shrink wrap helps prevent the pallets from coming apart or tipping over.

I however dislike using shrink wrap due to the fact that shooting arrows into a target generated a lot of heat which can melt the shrink wrap and stick to your arrows.


----------



## KurtisH (Oct 2, 2005)

rivershark said:


> ok, the problem i have with these is the wire. thats got to cause some type of damage on aluminum arrows



If you don't mind having a target that isn't a perfect square just skip the wire all together. I just stuffed a feed sack full of old clothes and tied the top off with some twine, it works like a charm. Took me about 10 minutes to make and it stops my arrows dead. It doesn't look pretty but quite frankly I don't care as it's just an arrow stopper.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> It looks like you just have it stuffed in there. You need to be able to compress the filler and you will get much better arrow stopping power. Look at the design the OP used which allows you to use a ratchet strap on each side to compress the filling.


Thanks. I've got some ratchet straps but could you explain how you used them on your target. I think your right, if I just had something compressing my filling it wouldn't have any problems stopping the arrows. If you could give me more info on how to go about doing that i would appreciate it. I wasn't sure what you meant by the OP.


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

WCork said:


> Completed my lifetime target and thought Id share it with you. Absolutely love it; however I am getting some pretty deep penetration on some of my shots as you can see in the pictures. Ive got it packed pretty tight with carpet padding but it looks like im gonna need to pack it tighter. If anyones got any ideas let me know. Thanks, hope you like it. I probably spent about $40.00 in supplies and it took me about 6 hours or so, but I am far from a handy man.


I would reccomend getting a few pieces of carpet the size of the face of your target and putting them inside the target directly perpendicular to the arrows. In other words make a face about 4 or 5 pieces of carpet thick. Then pack in behind it.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a bunch of softball field backstop/soccer goal netting-type stuff that would be ideal as a substitute for the chicken wire. I use it for camo netting and stick various branches and weedy stalks in it. When my layered carpet target wears out, I'll try this type.


----------



## afliction (Apr 4, 2010)

at our club we use a nylon type mesh instead of chickenwire and we found a place in grand junction co. that makes sleeping bags,we use thier scrapes to fill the targets with then use a heavy duty black shrink wrap to wrap it all together inside the 2x4 frame about 18'' deep and never a pass through


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Chicken wire not a problem with any of my Arrow*

Chicken wire is OK!!!!!!!...I keep hearing this come-up and it is simply not a problem. The chicken wire is very soft and will not and has not damaged my big 27 LineJammers or the much smaller diameter X10s or nano xr's that I have shot into my targets. Everyone whom has tried these has found that this is the case...no arrow damage. You will probably have more issues with some of the plastic not holding up well than with the chicken wire.


----------



## MastaMarksman (May 29, 2010)

Nice work.

I built one similar. I used 6mil plastic sheeting, but it doesn't stop the arrows good enough. Thankfully I have carpet on the back of mine so when it goes threw the plastic the carpet grabs the arrow before it goes all the way threw. Though not ideal.

I don't know why mine doesn't work so well... Hopefully your shrink wrap will work better for you..

-Masta


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

WCork said:


> Thanks. I've got some ratchet straps but could you explain how you used them on your target. I think your right, if I just had something compressing my filling it wouldn't have any problems stopping the arrows. If you could give me more info on how to go about doing that i would appreciate it. I wasn't sure what you meant by the OP.


OP = Original Poster

Cut a slot in your sides and run a bord through it. Attach the board to the top of a piece of plywood close to the depth of your target. Look at the pic I posted, it's pretty self explanatory.

Another look:









PM me if you still don't understand.

PM = Private Message


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

MastaMarksman said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I built one similar. I used 6mil plastic sheeting, but it doesn't stop the arrows good enough. Thankfully I have carpet on the back of mine so when it goes threw the plastic the carpet grabs the arrow before it goes all the way threw. Though not ideal.
> 
> ...


The shrink wrap works flawless. my arrows only go in a few inches. For those of you who want an idea of where to go for the shrink wrap try harbor freight or pet smart. They throw it out and are happy to give it away as long as you tell them you are using it for a home project.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*$$$$*



archeryguru said:


> roughly $150 ish. I am getting the wrap for free. Would be cheaper if I didnt have to use treated lumber but this is going to be outside all the time.


where are you buying your lumber at??


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone here who heats with a pellet stove??? If so, don't throw away those heavy plastic bags that your pellets come in. I saved mine all winter, and they work great for stopping arrows!!


----------



## grigri (Feb 20, 2009)

what size of mesh are you using? 1" or 2"?
I was thinking about stainless steel chicken wires but they only have 1" mesh available, which looks too dense IMO. 

Does galvenized ones stand well against rust?


----------



## MastaMarksman (May 29, 2010)

archeryguru said:


> The shrink wrap works flawless. my arrows only go in a few inches. For those of you who want an idea of where to go for the shrink wrap try harbor freight or pet smart. They throw it out and are happy to give it away as long as you tell them you are using it for a home project.




How tight did you stuff the strech wrap? I assume you just balled up the strech wrap in tons of tight balls?

I just found a place I can buy 18"x1500' rolls of strech wrap for $17.50.

I figure 2 1500' rolls should be able to fill a 5'x5'x12" box.

Thanks,

-Masta


----------



## archeryguru (Jan 28, 2007)

been pounding the target day after day. I did hit a soft spot and it went in a little deep. I think its because I pounded the area again and again at a close distance and ended up pushing some of the shrink wrap back. I turn the target around and shot the same spot on the other side and arrow only went in a few inches. This one is gonna last a lifetime. You can shoot all over it then stuff it with more wrap and compress. I may consider taking the wrap out and restuff it.


----------



## Resqdoc (Feb 8, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for the information on this and related threads. I'm a soldier stationed overseas (been lurking for a LONG time). I just built a lifetime target for myself and others over here to use. It turned out very good, thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

*my target*

here is mine. been shooting for about 2 months with no arrow damage. its 2''x12''x48''. i stuffed it with about 200 lbs of old clothes. i had it packed where my arrows only went in about 2'' but my daughters arrows would bounce off. so i repacked it and now my arrows go in about 4'' and she can shoot it.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

WCork said:


> Completed my lifetime target and thought Id share it with you. Absolutely love it; however I am getting some pretty deep penetration on some of my shots as you can see in the pictures. Ive got it packed pretty tight with carpet padding but it looks like im gonna need to pack it tighter. If anyones got any ideas let me know. Thanks, hope you like it. I probably spent about $40.00 in supplies and it took me about 6 hours or so, but I am far from a handy man.


very nice, great size also. I also like MW avatar. :wink:


----------



## Bowtechsniper1 (Jul 12, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Archer Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

I built a similar target with regular, cheap galvanized chicken wire and it works well. From what I observed from some other threads is the folks that have the problems with chicken wire are some of the same ones that also said they stretched the wire very tight. I think you need to keep the chicken wire somewhat loose so that it's forgiving. Also the stainless steel wire is probably too rigid and unforgiving.

The thing that did cause me problems was shrink wrap. My target is stuffed with mostly clothes but it has a vein of shrink wrap. It stops the arrows fine but removal is tough. Once it pulled the insert right out of the arrow tip.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

kickercoach1285 said:


> very nice, great size also. I also like MW avatar. :wink:


Thanks...Midwest Whitetail is the best hunting show by far! As for the target I put in a layer of carpet on each side of the face of the target to help decrease penetration and its working perfectly!


----------



## rusty0kneedles (Jul 21, 2010)

*Material?*

What are the target-sides of the box made of?


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

*life time targers*

4' x 6' x 10" wood left over from constructions sites cost $00.00
facing came from a closed down shoe factory that was throwing away the material for the insole of tennis shoes, cost $00.00
chicken wire- 1inch mesh 4' x 50' cost $19.00
clothes that were being thrown away at the local thrift store cost $00.00
black paint for dart board cost $1.00
time about hrs total to collect and assemble
the first time i shot at it with my 80lb martin panther was from 10 yds away and the arrow bounced back at me lol, had it too tightly pack with clothes, now from 10 yds, arrows go in about 6" and have never had a pass through yet.
painted the dart board on it to keep it interesting for everyone that uses it, as here in my little town everyone in the neighborhood shoots a bow and it lets beginners compete against more advanced shooters which shoot from farther away 
Am now working on a 3D buck made out of chicken wire and again stuffed with clothes,
My Thanks to the original OP as I've enjoyed many hrs of fun and practice with this lifetime target.
bobbyh


----------



## Nisse (Jul 19, 2010)

I built myself a lifetime target, filled with old clothes. I have been shooting at it for a few days, without any problems. But yesterday i had 1 arrow bounce back from the target, and getting burried 2" in the ground right next to my feet!

The target is 1x1 meter and 12" thick. I have probably shot 200 arrows into the target, and they all stop after 4-5" of penetration.

Anyone know why this happened?


----------



## missedabiggun (Jul 27, 2009)

make mine from old feed bags and blue jeans...simply remove the zippers and studs from the jeans....built my target stand from PVC...got lots of scraps left over from irrigation work....


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

it sure looks like a solid design! great job guys! i may have another project now


----------



## js4506 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in the process of making mine now it's gonna be about 2 1/2ft square, raised 2 1/2ft off the ground. Total i'm gonna spend $0.00 cause im using all spare wood around the house and we have had chicken wire laying around


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

yup I think I will be double bagging all my grocery's now.... Probably will be pulling the bags out from Sundays wally world trip.... this is going to take lots of bags I will post my version once I have the resources.


----------



## steelernation (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool idea!!! I need to get some bags.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

well heres my lifetime target I put together, just need to get the old clothes/sheets to fill & finish it.
it looks like others here but went with plastic snow fence instead of chicken wire plus I had it laying around. 
also decided to put the top boards on the sides so I can remove the top piece easier if I have to repack the material. & put rope handles on it to help lift it over things if need be.
painted it to help protect it, plus it'll be covered with basic tarps, it'll be staying outside all year.
the shooting part is 47" x 46"-50"* x 20". *depends on the compression.

I know I saw it somewhere on AT but forget where, how much does it cost (roughly) price per pound for old clothes/sheets from some places ?


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Just restuffed mine last night. 

I had used water softener salt bags... but they corroded my field tips and inserts.

I went to a local food distribution place and got a pickup bed full of used shrink wrap. stuffed it and it stops arrows well and works like a dream.

They had 10 pallet boxes full of this stuff and he just threw it on my bed and said, cya later!

Works like a dream!


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

tat2 said:


> well heres my lifetime target I put together, just need to get the old clothes/sheets to fill & finish it.
> it looks like others here but went with plastic snow fence instead of chicken wire plus I had it laying around.
> also decided to put the top boards on the sides so I can remove the top piece easier if I have to repack the material. & put rope handles on it to help lift it over things if need be.
> painted it to help protect it, plus it'll be covered with basic tarps, it'll be staying outside all year.
> ...


love the new design. hows that plastic type mesh holding up on he front?


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

gmwilkes said:


> love the new design. hows that plastic type mesh holding up on he front?


I might of went a little overboard on my design but if I'm spending money on this to be a lifetime target I want it solid & have it last.

as for the snow fence (green plastic mesh) it holds up great, I nailed each spot in on the edge. to me its better than using chicken wire cuz its not metal plus is very strong & easy to nail to the wood. the face of it I also covered it with house wrap so I could make circles on it for targets, you could say its double strength for holding the clothes in.
I tell others here do some searching as to where to buy those rag clothes, some charge by the bag which is a better deal, while other by the pound. also bigger cities you get screwed over vs small town/cities..just my experience.
heres my target/range pic taken at 100 yards, the yellow is for others to know dont hit that part cuz its wood (its on the edge of the target kinda hard to see in this pic)


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

rivershark said:


> ok, the problem i have with these is the wire. thats got to cause some type of damage on aluminum arrows


Use nylon window screen instead of the chicken wire. It also helps to trap the arrow.:wink:


----------



## johnf (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't pack the shrink wrap in too tight. I put the smack down tight and actually had a few arrows bounce off of it untill unpacking a bit and loosining it up a bit. I'm shooting a 385gr. arrow at 270sh.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

bishjr said:


> How much did it cost you for materials not including the stretch wrap? I like this design, but night make a few changes.


for me,20 bucks and some screws and staples.The board cost me 20.I got wire for free and the stuffing also.i am using mostly cloths.Ask around to your friends and family,they all got crap(clothing) thell give to you.Take all buttons and zippers off also.I get grain bags for a buck a piece(not telling where),fill em with wal mart bags and wala,a sweet bag target.you dont need to spend a fortune on this.use what you got,works for me.I am making a 4 by 4 life time target now,will post up pice when its full.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

wow i think im gonna have to try this. i need a backstop


----------



## camp-toner-ty (Dec 3, 2010)

i thought of getting ceiling tiles like from a drop ceiling and stacking them in a 2x4 frame and ratchet strapping them tight to fourm a blok type target


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Persoaly, I would use cloth. You do have to cover it with a tarp. If it gets wet you have to take all the stuffing out and dry it. For ease of removal and stopping power you can not beat cotton cloth. I got tired of trying to buy old cloths and fnally went to a recycling center that specializes in cloth. They grade it by type of material and cut it in progressively smaller pieces. You can buy it in bulk and not worry about zippers and buttons. It takes a phenomenal ammount to stuff a target. I used about three construction size bags to fill a four ft by four ft target made of 2X10. 2X12 is overkill and could probably use 2X8. Chicken wire is a dead issue does not harm any type arrow. The main problem is cutting out buttons and zippers. Easier to buy the material.

Bob


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Shrink wrap is very easy to find. Go into any buisness that gets any kind of freight, it is allways covered in shrinkwrap. Most importantly they will most likely love you, that shrink wrap takes up ALOT of space in there dumpsters.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

bowhunter247365 said:


> here is mine. been shooting for about 2 months with no arrow damage. its 2''x12''x48''. i stuffed it with about 200 lbs of old clothes. i had it packed where my arrows only went in about 2'' but my daughters arrows would bounce off. so i repacked it and now my arrows go in about 4'' and she can shoot it.


Would you mind sharing the plans for this target..unless they are already posted and I missed them.

Thanks


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm getting ready to make one myself. I was going to use 2x8s and make the target area 48 x48 inches. I work in a plastics factory so "shrink" wrap is not an issue. Do you guys think the 2x8'' will be deep enough or should I go with 2x10s?


----------



## Gary Reese (Jan 24, 2011)

i made mine out of burlap bags sewn together to make a big bag then i go to goodwill and get blankets. roll the blankets up into rolls tie them tight with string stuff the blankets into the burlap bag.. to sew i use 50lb fishing line...i shoot mine for 3yrs and never had a pass through yet... even stops crossbows in my house


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

daltongang said:


> I'm getting ready to make one myself. I was going to use 2x8s and make the target area 48 x48 inches. I work in a plastics factory so "shrink" wrap is not an issue. Do you guys think the 2x8'' will be deep enough or should I go with 2x10s?


get 2 x 12


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

herrmanns139 said:


> Where do you get shrink wrap?
> 
> I filled my lifetime target with walmart plastic bags, some cut up clothes, and some cut up rugs, and I get passthroughs with my arrows, and it sucks!


you just need to pack more plastic in there - but you knew that. when looking for more plastic/shrink wrap go to furniture stores and ask them for some of the plastic that couches come wrapped in ... big pieces that pack nicely.


----------



## Pure_Archery (Apr 16, 2011)

ive been shooting into targets with chicken wire for almost twenty years and have never had a damaged arrow in one. the only way my arrow got damaged was i shot it or my friends shot it.


----------



## Pure_Archery (Apr 16, 2011)

When I made my target i was able to get pressure treated 2x12 lumber at my lumber store in the cull wood pile and i paid a total of $12.oo for all of the wood. my chicken wire cost more than the wood and i stuffed it with old clothes and blankets. it is 4'x4'x12". i used carpet for the face and back and painted target faces on the front.


----------



## 83mulligan (Apr 17, 2011)

Any idea how much a 4 x 4 x 12" target packed with stretchwrap might weigh?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

my target filled with old plastic bags is starting to allow pass throughs. it might be time to repack. i did put a piece of carpet over the front to help have a place to pins the targets. used old 2x2's and some 1/2 inch ply i had laying around. chicken wire has had no effect on my carbons. 

i also had a bag from Third Hand that i stuffed with plastic bags. worked fine till the golden retriever decided to chew it up and i wound up with baggies all over the place. those goldens are good at chewing things up. he also got my two Delta deer and the delta turkey. they look kinda funny without heads, but they still take an arrow.


----------



## dsinwi (Mar 17, 2011)

We just completed carpeting our entire house. After looking through allot of the posts on DIY I have built 3 targets now with more on the way. I had some pine laying around from some old shipping crates I had gotten my hands on. Built wooden frames to various sizes and painted them with colored wood stain, that turned out to be the wrong color for another project. Two layers of carpet on each side stretched and attached with roofing nails I had left over from a project. I then cut the carpet pad to lenght and rolled it as tight as possible like a sleeping bag and staked it horizontal to the top. Went to the local junk guy and got 3 old wheel barrows I traded him for a couple dead batteries I had laying around. I took the broken tubs off and mounted the (heavy) tagets so they are level when barrow is at rest. He through in some old tomato hoops which I bent into target pokers. I'm cheap,:shade: the targets work great:teeth:. I can shoot my Z7 from 8 yards without a pass through. No riveting information here and probably not has fancy as some.


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Great thread. I'll be building one of these soon I think.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

daltongang said:


> I'm getting ready to make one myself. I was going to use 2x8s and make the target area 48 x48 inches. I work in a plastics factory so "shrink" wrap is not an issue. Do you guys think the 2x8'' will be deep enough or should I go with 2x10s?


Mine's built with 1X8 and packed with clothes, arrows go in 3". Its awesome. Only issue is it weighs a ton and you cant let it get wet


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

tat2 said:


> well heres my lifetime target I put together, just need to get the old clothes/sheets to fill & finish it.
> it looks like others here but went with plastic snow fence instead of chicken wire plus I had it laying around.
> also decided to put the top boards on the sides so I can remove the top piece easier if I have to repack the material. & put rope handles on it to help lift it over things if need be.
> painted it to help protect it, plus it'll be covered with basic tarps, it'll be staying outside all year.
> ...


It's time that I breakdown and build one. Thanks for the ideas (wheels, poly mesh fencing and compression plate at the top using ratchet straps). Great looking target with features that are integrated with longevity and convenience in mind. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## brianerwin (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys NICE Targets!!!

I am planning on building my own target like this one. My material list is in question though.

1. treated lumber 
2 x 10
or 2 x 8
or 2 x 6
What would be the best suggestion?

2. I am planning on using the plastic shrink wrap like you guys suggest.
Also maybe a combination of shrink wrap and old clothing, sheets and towels.

3. I have chicken wire of more than enough to cover my target front and back and
still have enough to build another target if I so desire.

4. Here's the big one. I am planning to build it 5 x 5 and I want to keep it in the back yard 
year 'round I want to build a little roof on it as I have shingle material left over from the 
house roof.
I want to use the white material you guys use for the target face and back side of the target.
I have a large blue tarp that I could use but I only want to use that as a last resort if I have to.

I would like some suggestions and some ideas where I could get some of that white material.


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

I'm making one right now. Is the chicken wire hard on the arrows?


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

Here is my attempt so far. I had all this laying around, so far I haven't spent a penny on supplies or tools


















Sorry for crappy phone pics


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

WCork said:


> Completed my lifetime target and thought Id share it with you. Absolutely love it; however I am getting some pretty deep penetration on some of my shots as you can see in the pictures. Ive got it packed pretty tight with carpet padding but it looks like im gonna need to pack it tighter. If anyones got any ideas let me know. Thanks, hope you like it. I probably spent about $40.00 in supplies and it took me about 6 hours or so, but I am far from a handy man.


Make sure the chicken wire is stretched as tight as you can get it. you shouldn't have any type of sag or bulge in the front or back of the target. I would also break the stuffing down into smaller prices so that you can pack it tighter. really work it into the wire so it is super tight


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

crab4life said:


> I'm making one right now. Is the chicken wire hard on the arrows?


Zero effect on your arrows


----------



## poorcountryboy (Jan 31, 2011)

tagged


----------



## fatboy621 (Apr 1, 2011)

I made one of these and used an old trampoline that a guy at work wanted rid of. A storm took it for a ride and bent it up. I took the part you jump on for the front and back. Stuffed it with stretch wrap I got from work for free. Made the face out of a super sack,think grain bag but four feet square and five feet tall. Made the frame out of pressure treated wood, the only part I had to buy. Took the trampoline frame to the scrap yard and almost paid for the wood! Been shooting it for several years still like new.


----------

